# Tropheus and demasoni



## ARIK (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello all,

I have 350 liter tank and I wonder if it possible to put inside a group of 8 Tropheuses and a group of Pseudotropheus demasoni ?
Is that combination possible?
Thanks
Arik


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

IME, Demasoni are very aggressive and come from lake malawi. Tropheues are quite peaceful and come from lake tanganyika. I don't think that this combination would work.


----------



## Fish addict (Sep 26, 2009)

i don"t think so like bigscatsrus said tropheus are peaceful and Pseudotropheus are aggressive plus they come from different lakes. It's not good to mix fish from different lakes


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Have not tried it and they may ignore each other to some extent but would the Tropheus do well? Not much point in having the Tropheus if you can't set them up right. i would pick one or the other and do it properly, otherwise you may be disappointed in both groups, and be wasting your time. You tank isn't that big either. A two meter long tank would be better.

I think juvenile Duboisi and Demasoni tank would be very attractive, but probably would not be a great idea. But if are set on trying it I suppose you could try Duboisi.


----------



## ARIK (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, But I did not understand why it is not recomended beside the fact they are from different lakes.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Tank size and numbers for each may be a prob. I do not know much about Pseudotropheus demasoni, I have never kept em but I kept 16 Pseudotropheus saulosi in with 19 Tropheus moorii (Kasanga) and 12 dubs in a 793 liter tank without many problems. Seemed to me the various types largely ignored each other. Not the best tank for seeing Tropheus breed and act naturally but not unhealthy for any of em I think.


----------



## Neogenesis (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll be putting up my new 6 foot tank and have been pondering this. My Demasoni ignore anything that doesn't look like them unless they get really close. Diets are close to being the same, I haven't looked too much into water parameters yet, but....could make for a very cool tank.

Scott


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Tropheus are peaceful ?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Lots of hobbyists have kept various mbuna with tropheus with success. Space and lots of filtration are critical. Just ensure the tank's main occupants are tropheus.


----------



## ARIK (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, I understand that this combination is possible and the tank size is very importent.
If I will set an 450-500 liter tank, is it possible to add also few Cyrtocara moorii ?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I do not see why not if the tank is not too crowded has some open sand and great filtration. A couple of show male haps or Peacock types could look good. Good to have a backup tank if these types of mixes do not work out well. Sometimes the Troph or Pseudos nip them, sometimes they dominate the open water well.
Feed as for Tropheus and if all the others and the Troph thrive then things can be left.
No guarantees with this sort of mix though I think.


----------



## airlift123 (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't know where anyone would think Dubosi's are peasefull; I assure you when fully grown the alpha males wreck havic with any species infringeing in there area and that means the whole tank. I have seen it firsthand - cute fish as a juvenile but not mature.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

In my 7 foot x 2 foot by 2 foot tank I kept dubs up to 7" in with Aulonocaras and Red rainbows and Mbuna. I guess my male was dub was a pussycat because he never seriously bothered anything other than female dubs as long as the other fish stayed away from his breeding site and the female of his choice stayed were put, in the middle of his breeding site. An area of about two foot by two foot. But individual males do different things.

I guess this is one of those works for some folk but not others mixes. To be honest, I am usually on the other side of these discussions.


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

uhmmm how are tropheus peaceful? i have yet to observe this..


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Dubs are not peaceful exactly but as the profile says.
Temperament: Mildly Aggressive
Conspecific Temperament: Aggressive
How you manage that quite limited aggression is the key I think.


----------



## brucem (Aug 12, 2009)

I wouldn't describe my tropheus as peaceful either. I have 22 GK's with 8 electric yellows in a 5x2x2. The tropheus colony is male heavy, and they rule the roost over the electric yellows. They nip the fins of the yellows, and of course get stuck into each other in their struggles for dominance. Great fish though.

I think the advice above of setting up the tank in the interests of the tropheus is spot on! If you don't, you'll strike trouble down the track.

Bruce


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

ARIK said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have 350 liter tank and I wonder if it possible to put inside a group of 8 Tropheuses and a group of Pseudotropheus demasoni ?
> Is that combination possible?
> ...


It works for me...

I have duboisi, moorii, firecracker and another tropheus i'm trying to ID right now along (LFS told me it was Tropheus "Superfire"?!?) with mbunas, (all male tank) and works pretty fine... the firecracker is way more agressive than the other mbunas, hehe but yeah.. i love how they look, and agression isn't really an issue (yet.. but i check it very often to see if i need to remove one.. ) so long i've only switched my m. johanni for a smaller one since he was chasing the demasoni


----------

